# Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

Hallo!!

Habe einen Teich mit etwa 11 m3 Wasservolumen, wobei die Tiefste stelle 1,20m ist.
Wasserpflanzen habe ich seerosen und __ Schilf wobei ich noch was anderes einsetzten werde. Nur was?
Ich möchte den Teich im Frühjahr komplett ausräumen da schon mindestens 30 cm Erde rein geschwemmt wurden. Dann möchte ich ihn mit Fischen besetzen.
Am liebsten wären mir Nutzfische( Karpfen, Forelle, __ Zander, __ Barsch,...)
Ich werde bei dem Teich Täglich 1x einen Wasser Austausch durchführen da ich gleich daneben einen kleinen Bach habe und ich das Wasser einfach in meinen Teich pumpen werde.
Bitte könnt ihr mir sagen was ich einsetzen kann??

Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Willkommen im Forum,
schau mal hier nach....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=3


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum! 

Weshalb möchtest du "Nutzfische" einsetzen? Möchtest du diese dann auch essen? 

Ich würde im Prinzip jede heimische Fischart als "Nutzfisch" bezeichnen, denn nutzen lassen sie sich alle und die Unterscheidung Nützling/Schädling ist hoffnungslos veraltet...

Dein grosser Vorteil ist, der Bach, von dem du Wasser nehmen kannst. Dadurch dürftest du auch im Sommer die Temperatur im Teich tief halten können. Dies würde sogar die Haltung von Forellen erlauben. __ Barsch, __ Zander oder Karpfen sind weniger anspruchsvoll gegenüber Wasserqualität und -Temperatur. Und es natürlich auch noch weitere heimische Arten, die du halten (und essen) könntest, z.B. Schleien, Rotfedern. 

Was es bei Forellen, Barschen und Zandern zu bedenken gilt: Das sind alles __ Raubfische, die sämtliche kleineren Fische und alle weiteren Tiere im Teich (Amphibienlarven, Insektenlarven, etc.) gnadenlos fressen werden. Teiche dieser Grösse sind nicht gross genug, damit da viel anderes überleben kann. Wenn du diese Fische haben möchtest, musst du also fast ein Artbecken haben, ausser vielleicht noch ein paar wenige grossere Fische anderer Art (grössere Karpfen oder so), die nicht gefressen werden können. Die Raubfische werden sich nicht alleine ernähren können, du wirst diese Füttern müssen, __ Barsche und Zander wohl sogar mit Lebendfutter. 

Meines Erachtens schöner wäre ein Mix aus verschiedenen heimischen Arten ohne Raubfische. Z.B. mit Bitterlingen (inkl. Teichmuscheln), __ Moderlieschen, Rotfedern, je zwei bis drei Karpfen und/oder Schleien, Stichlingen, Elritzen, usw. 

P.S.: Ein Bild deines Teiches würde auch noch helfen!


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo gugi1801,

Ich habe zwar auch vor bei mir erst Fische reinzusetzen, aber zu diesem Thema schon das ein oder andere gelesen.
Was mir bei deinem Thread auffällt ist:



> Ich möchte den Teich im Frühjahr komplett ausräumen da schon mindestens 30 cm Erde rein geschwemmt wurden



Solltest du da nicht erstmal was gegen tun damit keine Erde mehr reingespült werden kann?Denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen das eingespülte Erde im Winter für ordentlich Faulgase sorgen wird^^
Zum zweiten schreibst du:



> Ich werde bei dem Teich Täglich 1x einen Wasser Austausch durchführen da ich gleich daneben einen kleinen Bach habe und ich das Wasser einfach in meinen Teich pumpen werde.



Das glaube ich gern das du dies am Anfang noch machst aber nach einer gewissen Zeit bestimmt nicht mehr. Dazu kommt noch das du bestimmt nichts über die Wasserquallität weisst, z.B. belastung des Wasser mit Düngemitteln oder ähnlichem.
Und wie willst du das im Winter realisieren, bzw wenn du mal im Urlaub bist???
Ich denke du soltest dein vorhaben nochmals ordentlich überdenke, den es wäre bestimmt Schade um jedes Sinnlos gequälte und verendete Tier.

mfg René
PS hast du auch einen Vornamen???


----------



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Ich werde ein Fote machen und es vl noch heute sonst morgen einstellen.
Nutzfische deshalb weil ich sie nachher verspeisen will.
In dem Teich waren jetzt mind 6-7 Jahre keine Fische mehr, es ist ein Folienteich.
Das ich etwas machen muss dass keine weitere erde eingespült wird ist mir klar aber das ist kein Problem. Die Pumpe könnte ich doch einfach mit einem Zeitschalter jeden Tag 2 Stunden einschalten sodass Frisches kaltes Wasser in den Teich kommt und das "alte Wasser geht über den Überlauf zurück in den Bach.
Aber wieviele Fische könnte ich da einsetzten??
Liebe Grüsse Gugi
Achso Rene, Mein Vorname ist Carl aber alle sagen zu mir Gugi.


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Beim Überlauf musst du einfach darauf achten, dass keinesfalls Fische aus deinem Teich in den Bach gelangen können. 

Zur Zahl der Fische, die du einsetzen kannst, ist keine pauschale Aussage möglich. Das hängt ganz davon ab, welche Arten du haben willst. Weniger ist aber generell mehr. Bei grossen Fischen wie Karpfen oder Forellen würde ich nicht mehr als 10 Stück empfehlen. Bei Barschen könnten es auch mehr sein, allerdings wirst du bei diesen dann wirklich immer einige entnehmen müssen, da sie sich bei guten Bedingungen (d.h. v.a. dem Vorhandensein von Laichpflanzen) rasch vermehren können.


----------



## Armatus (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

10 Karpfen auf 11000l? Niemals.Höchstens 5.

Ich würde jedoch Forellen nehmen.Du bist einer der wenigen Leute,die Forellen halten können.Das solltest du auch ausnutzen.

Dani


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Bei entsprechender Technik oder wie in diesem Fall bei Frischwasser aus dem Bach, sollten 10 Karpfen kein Problem sein. Die Wasserqualität sollte dank dem Bachwasser ohnehin stimmen (falls denn der Bach nicht bereits belastet ist...) und der Platz reicht für 10 Karpfen allemal aus. Es gibt so manchen Koihalter, der auf 11'000 Liter auch seine 10 Koi hält...

Aber wie gesagt: Weniger ist mehr. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass auch 10 Karpfen bei entsprechender Einrichtung durchaus noch möglich sind.


----------



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Und was haltet ihr von __ Zander??
Wieviele kann ich dann halten und wie schaut es mit der Fütterung aus??


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Auch der __ Zander wird recht gross, deshalb sollten auch hier nur wenige Tiere gehalten werden. Also auch hier lieber nicht mehr als ca. 10 Fische, besser weniger. 

Der Zander ist ein ausgesprochener Räuber, den man wohl fast zwangsläufig mit lebenden Fischen füttern muss. Zwar nimmt er auch mal tote Fische, aber ich bin skeptisch, ob er sich nur damit durchfüttern lässt. Alles weitere (__ Würmer, Insekten, etc.) ist höchstens Beilage und reicht als Alleinfutter niemals aus. Das heisst, du müsstest also im Stande sein, deine Zander regelmässig mit kleinen Fischen zu füttern. Also z.B. alle paar Wochen einige dutzend __ Kleinfische wie junge Karpfen, Rotfedern, Goldfische, etc. in den Teich zu besetzen. je mehr Zander du hast, desto mehr Fische brauchst du natürlich. 

Sonst liebt der Zander einen sandigen bis leicht schlammigen Untergrund. Wenn das Wasser trüb ist, stört ihn dies nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Wasserpflanzen braucht er als Unterstand, Versteck und Nestmaterial (Zander bauen Nester zum Ablaichen). 

Ein sehr aufwendiger Fisch also, aber wenn du die Zeit und das Interesse dazu hast, sicher auch eine sehr interessante Spezies. Aber eben, niemals den Aufwand mit Raubfischen unterschätzen!


----------



## Nikolai (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo Gugi,

um das Wasser aus dem Bach zu nutzen, brauchst du ein "Wasserrecht", dass Du dir einholen solltest.
Da ich auch kein Paragaphenreiter bin, wäre mir das egal. Aber die Rückführung in den Bach halte ich für bedenklich. Du wirst nicht verhindern können, dass die winzigen Nachkommen deiner __ Raubfische in den Bach entweichen. Dort entwickeln sie sich zu gefräßigen Räubern und werden dort ordentlich aufräumen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hier jetzt mal einige Bilder vom Teich.
Die Wasserflächenmaße sind 8x5m und die tiefste stelle ist 1,20m
Schaut momentan ein bisschen wild aus aber ich möchte den Teich im Frühjahr komplett ausräumen, 
bis auf ein paar Wasserpflanzen und dann die Setzlinge einsetzen.
Denke das ausräumen ist sehr viel arbeit.


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Dass die Berechtigung, das Wasser aus dem Bach zu nutzen, vorhanden ist, habe ich jetzt einfach mal angenommen. 

Und dass keinesfalls Fische aus dem Teich in den Bach gelangen dürfen (auch nicht einheimische!), habe ich ja erwähnt. Natürlich gilt dies auch für Jungfische. Da gibts kein Wenn und Aber. 

Die tiefste Stelle deines Teiches ist 120 cm. Wie tief ist er in den Randzonen, in denen offenbar Pflanzen wachsen (die Vegetationsreste, die aus dem Wasser schauen)? Sind diese genug tief, damit sie von Fischen genutzt werden können?


----------



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Der Teich geht nach außen gleichmäßig auf 0 hin. Habe nur auf einer Seite einen Pflanzenbereich 
und in der Mitte ist eine Seerose.
Was ist wenn ich das mit dem Bach nicht hinbekomme??
Welche Fische kämen dann noch in Frage?? 

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Hoffe das geht weiter so.


----------



## gugi1801 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Habe jetzt aus dem internet herausgefunden das die Regenbogenforelle nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist also wenn ich die Wassertemperatur bis max 24° halten kann und ich einen Teichbelüfter einsetze sollte es kein Problem sein Forellen zu halten. Die Frage ist nur wieviele??
Habe jetzt mal nachgerechnet und es sind so um die 13-16 m³ Wasser


----------



## Armatus (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi,

wenn du Forellen willst,solltest schon den Bach anschließen..

Ich werf noch den __ Hecht in den Raum.

Dani


----------



## gugi1801 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Aber __ hechte sind doch kannibalen oder??
Wie oft müsste ich einen Raubfisch mit Lebendfutter füttern??


----------



## troll20 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo Gugi Carl

Fische fressen wenn sie Hunger haben, __ Raubfische möchte dabei gern noch ihrer Beute Nachstellen, also sollte immer ein Snack rum schwimmen 
Nur gibts da wieder ein kleines Problem. Der Snack sollte nicht zu groß sein, lieber kleiner aber mehr, aber er solte auch nicht durch den Überlauf endkommen können.
Das mit den Forellen halt ich persönlich für die beste Idee, und wenn dir mal Langweilig ist kannst sie ja auch noch Angeln 
Habe mal einen Tip von einem forellenzüchter bekommen: 1 Kg Fisch (Achtung die wachsen auch  ) auf 300 - 400 Liter Wasser, bei konstanter Frischwasserversorgung.

Gruß René


----------



## Armatus (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi,

ja 1 __ Hecht und dann kannste dir als Beifische Forellen halten(drauf achten das die forellen viel größer sind als der Hecht)

grüße


----------



## Nikolai (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo,

__ Hechte sind nicht nur Kanibalen, sie fressen sogar ihre Geschwister. D.h. sie können Beute erlegen, die gleich groß ist. Es wird nicht lange dauern, bis sie die nötige Größe erreicht haben, um den Forellen nachzustellen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Janski (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi gugi1801,

also __ Hecht und Forelle geht nicht.
Ein Hecht von 60-65cm macht auch Jagd auf eine Portionsforelle wenn der 
Hunger hat.:shock
Ich denke dein Teich ist am besten für Forellen geeignet.
Die 24°C von denen du geschrieben hast halten die nur bei annährend 100% Sauerstoffsättigung aus.
Ich 18-20°C als Grenze setzen.
Wenn du dir eine Stromsparende 3000-10000l/h Pumpe kaufst würde ich an deiner Stelle
einen dauerhaften Zufluss machen.
Wenn vielleicht 2000-8000l/h davon im Teich ankommen so hast du  0,5-2 Sekundenliter.
Bei entsprechender Belüftung kannst du dir dann ca. 15-30kg Forellen darin halten.
(Das sind in etwa 20-30% von dem was tatsächlich möglich wäre, aber da du noch keine Erfahrung hast würde ich dies zunächst als Obergrenze ansehen, wenn du Erfahrung gesammelt hast kannst du den Besatz natürlich erhöhen)


MfG
Jan


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

__ Hecht und andere Fische gehen wie gesagt kaum zusammen. Also es geht schon, aber einfach nicht ewig. Denn der Hecht gehört zu den am schnellsten wachsenden Kaltwasserfischen (bis 30cm pro Jahr) und wird deshalb - auch wenn er klein eingesetzt wird - alle anderen Fische überholen. Dann werden diese trotzdem zur Beute. 

Ich durfte mal für einige Monate einen jungen Hecht in einem Aquarium betreuen. Auch wenn das sehr interessant war, möchte ich dies nicht unbedingt wieder tun. Der Hunger dieser Fische ist schlicht unglaublich und ich war jede Woche zwei bis drei mal unterwegs, um irgendwo Fischnachwuchs als Futter zu beschaffen. Die Ernährung eines Hechts (zumindest im Aquarium) ist wirklich schon fast ein full time job. 

Zur Fütterung von Raubfischen kann man als Faustregel davon ausgehen, dass sie Fische problemlos fressen können, die einen Drittel ihrer Körperlänge betragen. Gerade der Hecht kann aber auch fast gleich grosse Fische fressen. Deshalb wird das passieren, wenn du mehr als einen Hecht einsetzt, und das würde mit den Forellen passieren. Dennoch würde ich die Futterfische nicht zu gross wählen. 




			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Bei entsprechender Belüftung kannst du dir dann ca. 15-30kg Forellen darin halten.
> (Das sind in etwa 20-30% von dem was tatsächlich möglich wäre, aber da du noch keine Erfahrung hast würde ich dies zunächst als Obergrenze ansehen, wenn du Erfahrung gesammelt hast kannst du den Besatz natürlich erhöhen)



15-30 kg? 

Das wären dann bis zu 100 (!) Portionsforellen! Schau dir den Teich nochmals an und sage ernsthaft, dass man darin 100 Forellen halten sollte. Das ist ein Gartenteich und keine industrielle Fischzucht. Mag sein, dass die Fische dies überleben würden, aber weder sie noch der Teichbesitzer werden an einem derart überbesetzten Teich Freude haben. 

Zum Vergleich: In unseren Breiten rechnet man bei den Gewässern (Flüsse und Seen) mit eher niedrigem Fischbestand mit rund 50 kg Fischbiomasse pro Hektar. Das verdeutlicht, wie massiv überbesetzt dieser Teich mit bis zu 30 kg Fisch wäre.


----------



## Armatus (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo,

wenn er sich Forellen mit 35 und einen __ Hecht mit 8cm kauft, dann hat er ein Jahr bis er den Hecht schlachten muss,bevor dieser die Forellen frisst.


----------



## Janski (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi Canis,

Also ich hab jetzt aus seiner Vorstellung heraus entnommen, dass er seinen Teich als
Nutzfischteich mit zum Verzehr gedachten Fischen besetzen will.
30kg sollten als Maximalwert gedacht sein und ich denke, dass es nicht bei Portionsforellen
bleiben wird.
Ich habe auch Forellen im Teich und auch wenn es nur 16 Stück sind, die ich halte, so werden es am Ende 2011 an die 35kg Forellen sein die ich im Teich halte, weil die halt wachsen wie Sau.
Ich meinte natürlich nicht, dass er 100 Portionsforellen einsetzen soll, aber 20-30 Stück dürfen es bei Frischwasserzufuhr schon sein und wenn die ein halbes Jahr im Teich sind, dann hat er die von mir angegebenen 30kg Forellen im Teich.

Noch etwas zur Forellenhaltung:

Wenn man ganz wenige Forellen einsetzt, dann kommt es häufiger zu Revierkämpfen, die bei einer Gruppenbildung häufig unterdrückt werden.
Also zuwenige sollten es auch nicht sein.


MfG
Jan


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Das Problem ist, dass Forellen ohnehin keine Schwarmfische sind, sondern Einzelgänger. Wenn man einen grossen Schwarm hält, mag dies zwar verhindern, dass es zu starken Revierkämpfen kommt. Allerdings dürfte dies nicht daher kommen, dass sich die Fische wohler fühlen, sondern eine Revierverteidigung gar nicht mehr machbar ist. Zudem ist bekannt, dass die Fische bei höherer Dichte bei deutlich schlechterer Kondition sind (siehe abgefressene Flossen etc.). 

Das Wachstum lässt sich übrigens ganz gut über die Fütterung steuern. Die Zuchtfische im Supermarkt sind oft nur 7-9 Monate alt, weil sie einfach gemästet werden. Ich kenne aber auch Hobby-Züchter, bei denen es rund 30 Monate dauert, bis die Forellen Portionsgrösse haben. Grund ist die deutlich extensivere Fütterung. 

In welcher Grösse setzt du denn die Forellen in deinem Teich ein?


----------



## Janski (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi Canis,

ich setz die mit 22-25cm im Herbst ein, weil sie dann schon aus den kritischen Phasen herausgewachsen sind.
(Bis 15cm ist beispielsweise die Drehkrankheit sehr gefährlich.)
Dann werden die mit einem fettarmen Futter 12% Fettgehalt und 44% Proteingehalt gefüttert.
Im Frühjahr sind es dann gute Portionsforellen von 350-500g und im Sommer kriegen die dann einen sehr heftigen Wachstumsschub, bis Ende Herbst sind es dann Forellen von 1,5-2,5 Kg.
Dabei füttere ich ab 10°C Wassertemperatur etwa 0,8% vom Lebendgewicht, sodass die Forellen ständig gute Kondition besitzen.
Im Frühjahr mach ich mal ein Video von der Fütterung, weil jetzt im Winter sind sie ziemlich träge und stürzen sich nicht mehr so auf das Futter, wie bei höheren Wassertemperaturen.
Als Leibgericht werden ihnen ab und zu Regenwürmer und Tauwürmer gefüttert.
Hat noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass sie dadurch rotes Fleisch bekommen.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hallo.

Es geht hier um einen Teich, der des Öfteren/permanent? aus einem Bach gespeist werden soll...
Kennt jemand die diesbezügliche Rechtslage? 
Hatten wir nicht erst jemanden im Forum, der einen langjährig so betriebenen Teich bzw. Weiher hatte und jetzt mit den Behörden Ärger hat? 
Mir fällt nur der Name gerade nicht ein.


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Die Fütterung scheint mir eigentlich ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Ich staune aber, dass die Fische so schnell wachsen. Das sollte man eigentlich drosseln können 

Aber wenn es gewünscht ist, warum nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass die Fleischqualität deutlich besser ist, je langsamer der Fisch abwächst. 

Dass sich das rote Fleisch wegen der Zufütterung von Würmern entwickelt, würde ich übrigens ausschliessen. Manche Fischgruppen (u.a. eben die Forellen) entwickeln rotes Fleisch, wenn sie ind er Nahrung sog. Astaxantin (eine Beta-Karotin) aufnehmen. Dieses findet sich neben den Fischen in der Natur eigentlich v.a. in Krustentieren sowie einigen Algen und Eukaryoten (Hefen). Von Astaxantin in __ Würmer (bzw. Weichtieren allgemein) habe ich noch nie gehört. 

Wenn deine Forellen rotes Fleisch haben, scheint es mir viel wahrscheinlicher zu sein, dass sie das Astaxantin über dein Futter aufnehmen. In sehr vielen Fischfutterarten sind Krustentiere enthalten.


----------



## Janski (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Hi Annett,

dort gibt es sehr wohl Probleme, weil kaum noch neue Wasserrechte genehmigt werden
und wenn man eins genehmigt bekommt, heißt es häufig:
,,Aber nur wenn der Teich als Biotop errichtet wird und keine Fische dürfen eingesetzt werden.''


MfG
Jan


----------



## gugi1801 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

Habe mir schon überlegt wenn ich so 6-8 Stk.   0,4-0,5 kg Karpfen einsetzte.
Und dazu etwa 2-3 __ Zander mit ca 8-14cm + Futterfische die ich dann mal nachkaufen muss.

Haltet ihr das für eine gute idee??
Oder wird der Zander so schnell wachsen das er die Karpfen auffressen wird??
Oder könnte ich auch mehr davon einsetzten??


----------



## canis (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen Teich?? ca 11 m3*

@Annett

Habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen, da sich meienr vorhin fast mit deinem überschnitten hat. 

Nun, die Rechtslage bei uns in der Schweiz kenne ich ganz gut, da ich verschiedentlich mit Behörden diesbezüglich zu tun hatte. Für Deutschland kann aber leider nicht weiterhelfen. Gemäss der Beschreibung von Jan dürfte es aber in den beiden Ländern ähnlich sein. 


@Gugi:

Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht. __ Zander würde ich lieber nicht mehr als 2-3 einsetzen. Die Karpfen dürften eine Grösse haben, die sie vor kleinen und mittleren Zandern bereits schützt (ich nehme nicht an, dass du gleich Monster-Zander einsetzen willst). Rotfedern sind als Futterfische gut geeignet. Einfach daran denken, dass sie entsprechend klein sein müssen, wenn du Jungzander einsetzt. 

Tipp: Wenn du welche bekommst, setze unbedingt auch einige grössere Rotfedern ein (>15 cm), die nicht von den Zandern gefressen werden können. Diese werden sich vermehren, wenn du ausreichend Wasserpflanzen im Teich hast. Das entlastet dich ein wenig bei der Fütterung der Zander. In Gartenteichen wird es niemals möglich sein, einen Fischbestand aufzubauen, der auch langfristig einigen Raubfischen eine ausreichende Nahrungsgrundlage bietet. Aber wenn sie sich mindestens teilweise von dem Ernähren können, was der Teich selbst "produziert", ist dies schon mal ganz gut.


----------

